# Anne Brigman: Rediscovered



## cgw (May 13, 2020)

Fascinating story:

A Forgotten Twentieth-Century Photographer’s Wild Portraits of Women in Nature


----------



## tirediron (May 13, 2020)

Interesting!


----------

